# ياتري برجك مع المسيح هيكون ايه عايز تعرف ادخل هنا



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2009)

*سلام المسيح يكون معاكم

انا ان شاء الله كل يوم هاجبلكم برجك مع المسيح هيكون ايه 


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز10: 12 قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز10: 14 قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز10: 18 لحق اليتيم و المنسحق لكي لا يعود ايضا يرعبهم انسان من الارض 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز11: 1 على الرب توكلت كيف تقولون لنفسي اهربوا الى جبالكم كعصفور 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز11: 5 الرب يمتحن الصديق اما الشرير و محب الظلم فتبغضه نفسه 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز12: 5 من اغتصاب المساكين من صرخة البائسين الان اقوم يقول الرب اجعل في وسع الذي ينفث فيه 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز13: 3 انظر و استجب لي يا رب الهي انر عيني لئلا انام نوم الموت 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز13: 5 اما انا فعلى رحمتك توكلت يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز13: 6 اغني للرب لانه احسن الي 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز16: 1 احفظني يا الله لاني عليك توكلت 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز16: 4 تكثر اوجاعهم الذين اسرعوا وراء اخر لا اسكب سكائبهم من دم و لا اذكر اسماءهم بشفتي 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز16: 8 جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع

صلوا من اجلي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> مز13: 6 اغني للرب لانه احسن الي




موضوع راااااااائع جدا 

ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع جدا
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*مرسيه علي مرورك 

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

> برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
> مز11: 1 على الرب توكلت كيف تقولون لنفسي اهربوا الى جبالكم كعصفور



شكرا اختى الغالية
على تعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا اختى الغالية
> على تعب محبتك
> مودتى​



*مرسيه علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

> برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
> مز10: 12 قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين


​
jesus156

شكرااااااااا جزيلا اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ​
> jesus156
> 
> شكرااااااااا جزيلا اختي
> ...



*مرسيه ليك علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2009)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

لا تعطى حبا فى الافتخار ولا حبا فى الظهور + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

داوم واكرم القراءة ان امكن اكثر من الصلاة لان القراءة هى ينبوع الصلاة الزكية لانه كما قلت لك ان اول عمل فى الفضيلة هو القراءة بغرض مستقيم + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

الذى يقرأفى الكتب لاجل معرفة طريق الفضيلة ينفتح امامه طريق الفضيلة + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

اجتهد قبل ما تعلم ان تعمل بما تريد ان تعلمه + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

المحبة هى والدة كل الفضائل ومنشئة القديسين ومكملة الابرار + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

لا تجعل المحبة تبرد بينك وبين اخيك لامور قد حصلت مهما تكن بل اشعل نار المحبة + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 

بالصوم ننال المواهب الروحية ونتقرب من العزة الالهية وبه نحصل على طلبنا ويقبل سؤالنا + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)

صوم اللسان افضل من صوم الفم وصوم القلب من الغضب والافكار ومن الاضطراب افضل من الاثنين + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اطلب فى وقت القداس بلجاجة كل ما انت فى احتياج اليه لانه هذا هو الوقت المقبول هذا الوقت الذى تفتح فيه ابواب السماء هذا الوقت الذى يكون فيه المسيح حاضرا مقدما جسده ودمه لنا لنأكل ونفوز بغفران خطايانا + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
قف فى القداس بخشوع ولا تنظر الى الاصوات وتلذذ سمعك فقط بل ضع فى نفسك انك واقف امام الله وهو منتظر لتطلب منه النعم والبركات لكى يهبها لك + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

عن صلاة القلب يقول الرسول يقول م كان فرحا فليرتل ولكن الصلاة اعظم من الترتيل ولها قوة فعالة من وقت لاخر وانت فى محل شغلك تقول فى قلبك ياربى يسوع المسيح ساعدنى يا ربى يسوع المسيح خلصنى انا اسبحك يا ربى يسوع المسيح لان اسم يسوع حلو ولذيذ وهو السيف الذى نعذب به اعداءنا عود نفسك على تلاوة هذه الالفاظ التى اذا قلتها بكل قلبك قامت مقام الصلاة + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

احرص ان تتم قانون المطانيات لانك عارف فائدتها فهى مخيفة للشياطين ومرعبة للجن وتجلب الرحمة وتقنى لااتضاع وبها تغفر الخطايا وكم اريد ان اقول انها ام كل الفضائل + + + البابا كيرلس السادس​*


----------



## ناوناو (18 فبراير 2009)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز13: 6 اغني للرب لانه احسن الي 
برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اطلب فى وقت القداس بلجاجة كل ما انت فى احتياج اليه لانه هذا هو الوقت المقبول هذا الوقت الذى تفتح فيه ابواب السماء هذا الوقت الذى يكون فيه المسيح حاضرا مقدما جسده ودمه لنا لنأكل ونفوز بغفران خطايانا + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 
بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> مز13: 6 اغني للرب لانه احسن الي
> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> اطلب فى وقت القداس بلجاجة كل ما انت فى احتياج اليه لانه هذا هو الوقت المقبول هذا الوقت الذى تفتح فيه ابواب السماء هذا الوقت الذى يكون فيه المسيح حاضرا مقدما جسده ودمه لنا لنأكل ونفوز بغفران خطايانا + + + البابا كيرلس السادس
> بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع



*مرسيه علي مرورك يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## rana1981 (18 فبراير 2009)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز10: 14 قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم 

شكرا على الموضوع المميز​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مز10: 14 قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع المميز​*


*
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لأنك تنسى المشقة كمياه عبرت تذكرها" (أي11: 16)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك .." (أش14: 3

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت .." (جا3: 1)
"

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق
ماتستطيعون..." (1كو10: 13)

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ي ست شدائد ينجيك وفي سبع لا يمسك
سوء" (أي5: 19)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا أنقض عهدي ولا أغير ما خرج من
شفتي" (مز89: 34)

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
انا الرب في وقته أسرع به" (أش60: 22

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
هل يستحيل على الرب شئ ..." (تك18: 14

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فحول الرب إلهك اللعنة إلي بركة لأن
الرب إلهك أحبك" (تث23: 5)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لأن أفكاري ليست أفكاركم ولا طرقي
طرقكم يقول الرب" (أش55: 8)

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
عالمين أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشئ
صبراً" (يع1: 3

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
وأعوض لكم عن السنين التي اكلها الجراد" (يؤ2:
25*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 فبراير 2009)

*



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
وأعوض لكم عن السنين التي اكلها الجراد" (يؤ2:
25

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ابراج حلوة بجد
مرسي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> ابراج حلوة بجد
> مرسي*​



*مرسيه ليك  علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 فبراير 2009)

رااااااااااااااائع
بجد تسلم اييدك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع
> بجد تسلم اييدك​


*
مرسيه ليك علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2009)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
باستطاعتنا إن أردنا ألا نكون في الجسد ولا على الأرض بل في الروح في السماء + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الشخص الرحوم هو الإنسان العظيم والرجل الكريم ، الفاعل الخير ببشاشة واشتياق من غير تقطيب ولا حزن الرحمة تصعد الإنسان إلى علو شامخ + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة سلاح عظيم ، و كنز لا يفرغ ، و غنى لا يسقط ابدا ، ميناء هادىء و سكون ليس فيه اضطراب + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الحب هو جواز السفر الذى به يعبر الإنسان كل أبواب السماء دون عائق + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
إن اردت ألا يأتى لك حزن فلا تحزن إنسانا ما + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الصلاة سلاح عظيم وكنز لا يفنى + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
الاتضاع هو المذبح الذهبى وموضع الذبيحة الروحى لأن الروح المنسحق ذبيحة الله الاتضاع هو والد الحكمة ان كان لانسان هذه الفضيلة تكون له بقية الفضائل + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مع الصلاة ارشم نفسك بالصليب على جبهتك وحينئذٍ لا تقربك الشياطين لأنك تكون متسلحا ضدهم+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أنتم تشتاقون أن تروا ثيابه أما هو فيهبكم ذاته لا أن تروه فحسب بل وتلمسوه وتأكلوه وتقبلوه فى داخلكم + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
من لا يصلى لا يوجد فى حياته شئ صالح بالمرة + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
السكون قرين النسك ، السكون يعطى القلب عزلة دائمة + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ليتنا ننتفع بضرورة الصلاة وندرك أن في تركها فقدان حياة النفس إذ هما شيء واحد لا ينفصل + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا أقدمتَ على الصلاةِ فاحرص أن تكون ثابتاً لئلا تسلِّم إناءَك بيدِ أعدائك + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ليس شيءٌ يعلو على خوفِ الله. لأنه يسود على كل شيءٍ. فبخوفِ الله يحيدُ كلُّ إنسانٍ عن كلِّ الشرور + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كما أن المطرَ إذا سقط على الأرضِ تنبتُُ وتُنتج الثمارَ، وفي ذلك راحةٌ وفرحٌ للناس، كذلك الدموع إذا ما وقعت على قلبٍ أثمرت ثماراً روحانية وراحةً للنفسِ والجسدِ معا + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ضع همَّك كلَّه في أن تطلب الله وأن تنجو من أيدي أعدائك + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
كمثلِ الحديد الذي إذا طرحتَه في النار يصيرُ أبيضَ ويتنقَّى من الشوائبِ، كذلك النفس إذا ما حلَّ فيها الروحُ القدس المعزي وسكن فيها فإنها تصير نقيةً كالملح متلألئة ببياض الفضيلة + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إن النفسَ لها استطاعةٌ أن تنظرَ إلى الله في كلِّ حينٍ، فتوجِد لها دالةً عند سيدها، لأنها حينئذ يكون لها قدرةٌ على ذلك، لذلك فلنحرص بكلِّ قوتنا ألا نحيدَ عن خوفِ الله ولا نتعبد للأوجاع + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
إن كلمة النبوة لا تسقط أبداً، فإنه يقول: جيدٌ للرجل أن يحملَ النيرَ منذ صباه ويجلس وحده صامتاً + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اساس الصلاة الصحيح هو ان نضبط افكارنا, لانه يقتضى ان يكون حرص الانسان كله على افكاره وقت الصلاة , لقطع كل الظنون والوساوس الخبيثة ولايتبع هو افكاره بل يردها ويميز بين الافكار الطبيعية والافكار الشريرة + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ان من كان همه فى تذكار الموت فذلك يهديه يخوف الله + + + القديس اوغريس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
على الانسان ان يداوم الجهاد والحرب مع افكاره لان الرب يطلب منك ان تغضب نفسك لكى لاترضى بالافكار الشريرة ولاتوافقها اما استئصال الخطية فلا يتم الا بالقوة الالهية + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
كما أن الماءَ إذا سُلِّط على النارِ يُطفئها ويغسل كلَّ ما أكلته، كذلك أيضاً التوبةُ التي وهبها لنا الربُّ يسوع تغسلُ جميعَ الخطايا والأوجاع والشهوات التي للنفسِ والجسدِ معا + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
بالصلاة تمتد سحابة على الفكر تحجبه عن الأرضيات وتشغله فى أمور سماوية لا نهاية لها فيدرك أشياء كثيرة عجيبة لا يمكن وصفها بفهم إنسان + + +القديس مقاريوس الكبير ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*مييييييييييييييييييرسى يا روكا بجد 
كلمات جميلة وفكرة حلوة اوى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مييييييييييييييييييرسى يا روكا بجد
> كلمات جميلة وفكرة حلوة اوى​*



*بجد منورة يا بنوتي لدرجة نورك غطي علي الكهربا هههههههههههههه

مرسيه علي مرورك يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ياتري برجك مع المسيح هيكون ايه عايز تعرف ادخل هنا متجدد*

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 22/2/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الانتصار الوحيد الذى يدوم ولا يترك وراءه أسفا هو الانتصار على النفس + + + 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى بثمرها غدا + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
اهرب من الخطية كما تهرب من الحية ، فإن دنت منك لدغتك + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
فم الطاهر يتكلم كل ساعة على خالقه وعن سلامه بفرح ويتعزى به + + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
تفكر فى كل يوم أنه آخر ما يبقى لك فى العالم ، فإن ذلك ينقذك من الخطية + + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
من لا يجد فى نفسه خوف الله قليعلم أن نفسه ميتة + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
سأتوب الآن وليس غدا فهذه اللحظة فى يدى ولكن غدا فى يد الله + + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
تعاطف مع الحزانى كأنك حزين أيضا معهم + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
نحن نتقابل مع الناس فى كل لحظة ، لكننا لا نتقابل مع أنفسنا إلا نادرا + + + القديس اغسطينوس​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 فبراير 2009)

*
برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

ميرسى يا روكا تعيشى و تجيبى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *
> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب + + + القديس اغسطينوس
> 
> ميرسى يا روكا تعيشى و تجيبى​*



*مرسيه لمرورك يا مرمر

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر

ربنا معاكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 7/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 90: 1 يا رب ملجا كنت لنا في دور فدور 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز90: 4 لان الف سنة في عينيك مثل يوم امس بعدما عبر و كهزيع من الليل 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز91: 1 الساكن في ستر العلي في ضل القدير يبيت 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز91: 2 اقول للرب ملجاي و حصني الهي فاتكل عليه 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز91: 5 لا تخشى من خوف الليل و لا من سهم يطير في النهار 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز91: 7 يسقط عن جانبك الف و ربوات عن يمينك اليك لا يقرب 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز139: 10 فهناك ايضا تهديني يدك و تمسكني يمينك 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز 91: 10 لا يلاقيك شر و لا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 91: 4 بخوافيه يظللك و تحت اجنحته تحتمي ترس و مجن حقه 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 91: 14 لانه تعلق بي انجيه ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز91: 15 يدعوني فاستجيب له معه انا في الضيق انقذه و امجده 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز91: 11 لانه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك​*


----------



## totty (7 مارس 2009)

*


			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز91: 15 يدعوني فاستجيب له معه انا في الضيق انقذه و امجده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*يااااااااه كلمات محتاجاها اوووووى

متتصوريش فرحتنى قد ايه

ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مز10: 14 قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم


 فكرة حلو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *​*
> *يااااااااه كلمات محتاجاها اوووووى
> 
> متتصوريش فرحتنى قد ايه
> ...



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مارس 2009)

frenzy55 قال:


> فكرة حلو​



*مرسيه لمرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرنى فى صلواتك



*مرسيه لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2009)

> *
> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> مز91: 1 الساكن في ستر العلي في ضل القدير يبيت
> *



*طبعا مش محتاجه اقولك وانتى كمان ايه
بصرة 

ميرسى يا قمر
شكرا لتعبك 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *طبعا مش محتاجه اقولك وانتى كمان ايه
> بصرة
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> ...



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر 

يعني زيي برج القديسيين 

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 8/3/2009



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه ، إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك ، وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث . 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
النفس القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب ، ولا تخاف ، ولا تنهار ، ولا تتردد . اما الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصوم ليس نافعا فقد من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات إنما يفيد إيجابيا فى تقويتة الروح+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 

إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
اعط من قلبك قبل أن تعطى من جيبك+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الذى هدفه هو الله، لا يتأذى إن خسر أى شىء عالمى+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الذي هدفه هو الله لا ينظر مطلقا إلى الوراء أثناء سيره مع الله+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذي هدفه هو الله ينبغى أن يتألم من أجله، ويبذل ذاته من أجله، عالما أن تعبه ليس باطلا 

فى الرب +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## maro_12 (8 مارس 2009)

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
شكرا على ال موضوع الحلو ده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2009)

maro_12 قال:


> برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
> الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
> شكرا على ال موضوع الحلو ده



*مرسيه ليكي يا مر علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنايبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 10/3/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
الذي يصلى لأنه يؤدى واجبا عليه نحو الله ، فليعلم أن الله ليس بمحتاج إلى هذا الواجب ، و لكن الصلاة أمر خاص به هو " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ، بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة هي رفع العقل و القلب معا إلى الله فتنعكس طبائع الله و جماله و أمجاده على الإنسان، فيصير على مثال الله " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
بركة البيت فى قناعة سكانة. احد الاباء اولاد الله يعيشون غربتهم في العالم و انظارهم متجهة للسماء " أبونا بيشوى كامل "


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الصلاة هي حركة توبة و ارتماء في حضن الآب حيث يقع علينا و يعانقنا و يقبلنا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يا رب اكشف عن عيني لكي أسهر وأصلي لأن عدوى أسد زائر يريد أن يفترسني. أسندني فأخلص " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
بالصلاة الدائمة نكتشف عظمة غنانا بالمسيح ، و عظمة قوتنا بالمسيح ، و عظمة انتصارنا بالروح الساكن فينا ، و تستعلن أمجاد الرب في ضعفنا البشري " أبونا بيشوى كامل"

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
بالصلاة الدائمة نشبع من الله و نستعلن قوة الروح في ضعفنا، فنمتلئ حبا و نشكر الله دائما لأننا نملك أقوى قوة فى حياتنا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الصلاة الدائمة في وسط مشاغل النهار و هموم العمل و عثرات العالم تحفظ باب القلب مغلقا، و تخلق فيه جنة مغلقة " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ترديد اسم يسوع (صلاة يسوع) يثبت النفس في المسيح، حتى يصير اسم يسوع كالهواء الذي نتنفسه و كأن النفس تحيا بالمسيح " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
يارب... أنت تريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون، فأرجوك يا الهي أن تعطيني روح الصلاة من اجل جميع المسيئين و أن تعطيني روح حب للجميع " أبونا بيشوى كامل 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الوقوف المتواتر أمام الله يعكس نور الله على حياتنا، فنكتسب جمالا و نخيف الشيطان بصلواتنا " أبونا بيشوى كامل ​*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2009)

[size="4[color="red"]"]شكرا لأنك عرفتني برجي مع المسيح،وأحب [/color]أن تعرفيه هو برج حاملي الصليب ،سعدت كثيرا بفكرتك الرائعة،وأتمنى لك قلبيا دوام النجاح والتوفيق مع الرب يسوع[/size]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مارس 2009)

joyful song قال:


> [size="4[color="red"]"]شكرا لأنك عرفتني برجي مع المسيح،وأحب [/color]أن تعرفيه هو برج حاملي الصليب ،سعدت كثيرا بفكرتك الرائعة،وأتمنى لك قلبيا دوام النجاح والتوفيق مع الرب يسوع[/size]


*
مرسيه لمرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 11/3/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز118: 25 اه يا رب خلص اه يا رب انقذ 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز119: 1 طوبى للكاملين طريقا السالكين في شريعة الرب 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز119: 2 طوبى لحافظي شهاداته من كل قلوبهم يطلبونه 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز119: 5 ليت طرقي تثبت في حفظ فرائضك 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز119: 10 بكل قلبي طلبتك لا تضلني عن وصاياك 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز119: 11 خبات كلامك في قلبي لكيلا اخطئ اليك 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز119: 25 لصقت بالتراب نفسي فاحيني حسب كلمتك 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز119: 26 قد صرحت بطرقي فاستجبت لي علمني فرائضك 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز119: 33 علمني يا رب طريق فرائضك فاحفظها الى النهاية 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز119: 34 فهمني فالاحظ شريعتك و احفظها بكل قلبي

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز119: 37 حول عيني عن النظر الى الباطل في طريقك احيني 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز119: 50 هذه هي تعزيتي في مذلتي لان قولك احياني​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 مارس 2009)

*موضوع يستحق التقييم​*


----------



## لي شربل (11 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو jesus156 
ع ها الابراج المقدسة بوحي الكتاب المقدس
أشكر الرب لأنني برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز16: 8"  جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع "
ما بريد ولا بحلم بأكتر من هيك .
لأن مز119: 50 " هذه هي تعزيتي في مذلتي لان قولك احياني "
الله معك .*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع يستحق التقييم​*



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك وتقييمك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو jesus156
> ع ها الابراج المقدسة بوحي الكتاب المقدس
> أشكر الرب لأنني برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> مز16: 8"  جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع "
> ...


*
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 12/3/2009 

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تحتقر احد من الناس ولا تدينة و لو رايتة ساقطا فى الخطيئة لان الدينونة تاتى من تعاظم القلب اما المتضع فانة يعتبر كل الناس افضل منة فباى حق تدين عبدا ليس لك فان سقط لربة فربة قادر ان يقيمة + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 2;0/5
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اسمع يا ولدى و كن اديبا و اقبل التعليم احب الذى يودبك بخوف الله كن مطيعا مثل اسحق الذى يسمع لابية و يطيعة كخروف ساذج القلب + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
جاهد في شبابك لتفرح في كبرك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
إذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
إذا اكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفى قلبه حقد على أخيه فهو غريب عن الله + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته + + +القديس باخوميوس اب الشركة

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
إذا كان إنسان بعيد عن معرفة الله فأتيت به إلى معرفة الله فقد أحييت بالحقيقة ميتا وإن جعلت الغضوب وديعا فقد أخرجت شيطانا وإن جعلت الكسلان نشيطا فقد أنهضت مخلعا + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تكن صغير النفس ، ولا تفكر فى السوء ، بل كن وديعا ، فإن الودعاء يرثون الأرض + + + القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 13/3/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 108: 6 لكي ينجو احباؤك خلص بيمينك و استجب لي 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز108: 13 بالله نصنع بباس و هو يدوس اعداءنا 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز109: 21 اما انت يا رب السيد فاصنع معي من اجل اسمك لان رحمتك طيبة نجني 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز109: 26 اعني يا رب الهي خلصني حسب رحمتك 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز115: 11 يا متقي الرب اتكلوا على الرب هو معينهم و مجنهم 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز113: 9 المسكن العاقر في بيت ام اولاد فرحانة هللويا 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز112: 9 فرق اعطى المساكين بره قائم الى الابد قرنه ينتصب بالمجد 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز 112: 5 سعيد هو الرجل الذي يتراف و يقرض يدبر اموره بالحق 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 112: 1 هللويا طوبى للرجل المتقي الرب المسرور جدا بوصاياه 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 110: 5 الرب عن يمينك يحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكا 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز109: 31 لانه يقوم عن يمين المسكين ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز109: 26 اعني يا رب الهي خلصني حسب رحمتك ​*


----------



## totty (13 مارس 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز109: 31 لانه يقوم عن يمين المسكين ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*ميرسى بجد يا روكا اووووووووووووووى
منتحرمش يا قمر​*​


----------



## ponponayah (13 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *ميرسى بجد يا روكا اووووووووووووووى
> منتحرمش يا قمر​*​



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر

انا اللي منحرمش منك  

ولا من دخلتك عليا كده

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ميرسى جدااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 14/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الصلاة هي مصدر وأساس لبركات لا تحصى هي قوية للغاية.. الصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
على الإنسان أن يردد على الدوام صلاة "ياربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني أنا الخاطئ + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ليكن أصحابك بالآلاف وكاتم أسرارك من الألـف واحد + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الكنيسه مستشفى فيها المرضى يخدمون المرضى + + + يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ليتنا ننتفع بضرورة الصلاة وندرك أن في تركها فقدان حياة النفس إذ هما شيء واحد لا ينفصل + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
السكون قرين النسك ، السكون يعطى القلب عزلة دائمة + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
من لا يصلى لا يوجد فى حياته شئ صالح بالمرة + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
أنتم تشتاقون أن تروا ثيابه أما هو فيهبكم ذاته لا أن تروه فحسب بل وتلمسوه وتأكلوه وتقبلوه فى داخلكم + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مع الصلاة ارشم نفسك بالصليب على جبهتك وحينئذٍ لا تقربك الشياطين لأنك تكون متسلحا ضدهم+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الاتضاع هو المذبح الذهبى وموضع الذبيحة الروحى لأن الروح المنسحق ذبيحة الله الاتضاع هو والد الحكمة ان كان لانسان هذه الفضيلة تكون له بقية الفضائل + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الصلاة سلاح عظيم وكنز لا يفنى + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إن اردت ألا يأتى لك حزن فلا تحزن إنسانا ما + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ​*


----------



## لي شربل (14 مارس 2009)

*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إن اردت ألا يأتى لك حزن فلا تحزن إنسانا ما + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

ثانكيو jesus156 ع خدمتك اليومية المشجعة النا كتيييييير  .
الله معك ويباركك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> إن اردت ألا يأتى لك حزن فلا تحزن إنسانا ما + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
> 
> ثانكيو jesus156 ع خدمتك اليومية المشجعة النا كتيييييير  .
> الله معك ويباركك *​



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 16/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
التصق بالله كل حين وتسلح بالفضائل لمواجه كل العقبات والتجارب التي تواجهك + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
محبو الفضائل ليس لهم ميل طبيعي نحو أمور العالم مهما بدا لهم من صعوبة في الطريق نحو الدنو منها والوصول إليها + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الفضيلة تضفي علي صاحبها كل فرح وشفقة ووداعة والأفضل من ذلك كله فإنها تملأ النفس بمحبه فاديها + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
الفضيلة سبيل يوصل الإنسان إلي شركة دائمة مع الله ونور يهديه إلي البر وعمل الصلاح + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الفضيلة تجنب الإنسان موت الروح وتلهبه بحرارة الجهاد في سبيل الوصول إلي الأمجاد السماوية وهذا هو ما يرضي النفس العاقلة + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
البعد عن الفضيلة أشبه بالحيوان الذي تفكيرة فيما هو جسدي وبذلك يعتبر كل أرادته مادية أرضيه بعيدة كل البعد عن الله + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
الفضيلة عطية صالحة يهبها الله لمحبيه ولكل من يطلبها بنية صالحة لبلوغ الحياة الأبدية + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
محب الفضيلة يري في الشدة راحة وفي التعب نياحا وفي المرض فرحا وكل ما يأتي عليه يتقبله بشكر + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الفضيلة تقويم النفس وعمل الملائكة وغذاء الروحانيين + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الفضيلة سراج لصاحبها ونور لطالبها فهي لا تخدع العقل ولا تدعه يسلك في الظلام + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الوصول إلي الفضيلة أبعد كل البعد عن أمور العالم الزائلة وعن كل ما لا يرض الله محب البشر + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
محب الفضيلة بعيد عن حب القنية دائم التفكير في زوال الحياة وفي حتمية الموت وبذلك يكون كشجرة مثمره تأتي كل يوم بثمار أكثر فأكثر + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى*​


----------



## totty (16 مارس 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الوصول إلي الفضيلة أبعد كل البعد عن أمور العالم الزائلة وعن كل ما لا يرض الله محب البشر + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*راااااائع يا روووكا
بجد بتبسط خااااااااااالص لما اقرا الايه بتاعتى كل يوم
ميرسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يعووض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *راااااائع يا روووكا
> بجد بتبسط خااااااااااالص لما اقرا الايه بتاعتى كل يوم
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يعووض تعب محبتك*​



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع حلوو كتييير
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مارس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الموضوع حلوو كتييير
> تسلم ايديكى
> ربنا يباركك​*



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لي شربل (17 مارس 2009)

*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
محب الفضيلة بعيد عن حب القنية دائم التفكير في زوال الحياة وفي حتمية الموت وبذلك يكون كشجرة مثمره تأتي كل يوم بثمار أكثر فأكثر + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى
بتعرفي مقولة القديس بتعبر ع حالي كتييييييييير  بفكر في يوم الرب كل حين وزوال ها الحياة 
الرب يعطينا أن ننمو بطريق الفضيلة لنكن شجرة مثمرة .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> محب الفضيلة بعيد عن حب القنية دائم التفكير في زوال الحياة وفي حتمية الموت وبذلك يكون كشجرة مثمره تأتي كل يوم بثمار أكثر فأكثر + + + القديس أباهور البهجورى
> بتعرفي مقولة القديس بتعبر ع حالي كتييييييييير  بفكر في يوم الرب كل حين وزوال ها الحياة
> الرب يعطينا أن ننمو بطريق الفضيلة لنكن شجرة مثمرة .
> الله معك ويباركك .*​



مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 18/3/2009



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
النفس التى تخشى الله لا تخاف من أى شىء يؤذى الجسد ، فهى تضع رجاءها على الله من الآن وإلى دهر الداهرين + + + مار اسحق السريانى 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
شهية هى أخبار القديسين فى مسامع الودعاء ، كالماء عندما تشربه الأغصان الجديدة + + + ماراسحق السريانى

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذهن المشوش لا يقدر أن ينجو من النسيان + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
من لا يبتعد بإرادته عن أسباب الأهواء ، تجذبه الخطية رغما عنه + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
من يرحم فقيرا تتلقفه عناية الله ، ومن يفتقر من أجل الله يجد كنوزا لا تفرغ + + + ماراسحق السريانى

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
قبل أن تبدأ الحرب ، استعن بالحلفاء + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
كما تدنو نعمة الله من المتواضع ، هكذا تقترب المصائب الصعبة من المتكبر + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
اتضع ترى مجد الله فى داخلك ، لأنه حيث ينبت التواضع ، من هناك ينبع مجد الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الموت فى الجهاد خير من الحياة فى السقوط + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اذكر أن المسيح مات من أجل الخطاة ، وليس من أجل الأبرار + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
اعطش من أجل يسوع لكى تُروَى من حبه + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لتحب المسيح وحده ، وليس لمواهبه أو الخيرات التى يعطيها لك + + + ماراسحق السريانى​*


----------



## لي شربل (18 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو jesus156 بنتظرك بكلام التعزية 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لتحب المسيح وحده ، وليس لمواهبه أو الخيرات التى يعطيها لك + + + ماراسحق السريانى .
مين يارب أنت من نطلب ونجد في صليبه الحياة .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## totty (18 مارس 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اعطش من أجل يسوع لكى تُروَى من حبه + + + ماراسحق السريانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*ثانكس يا احلى روكاااااا​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو jesus156 بنتظرك بكلام التعزية
> 
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> لتحب المسيح وحده ، وليس لمواهبه أو الخيرات التى يعطيها لك + + + ماراسحق السريانى .
> ...


*
مرسيه ليكي علي مرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *ثانكس يا احلى روكاااااا​*​


*
ده انا اللي ثاكنس يا احلي توتي 
مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 19/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز2: 8 اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
مز3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز3: 4 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز3: 5 انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز3: 7 قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل اعدائي على الفك هشمت اسنان الاشرار 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز4: 1 عند دعائي استجب لي يا اله بري في الضيق رحبت لي تراءف علي و اسمع صلاتي 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز4: 8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز4: 5 اذبحوا ذبائح البر و توكلوا على الرب 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز5: 1 لكلماتي اصغ يا رب تامل صراخي 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز5: 2 استمع لصوت دعائي يا ملكي و الهي لاني اليك اصلي 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز5: 8 يا رب اهدني الى برك بسبب اعدائي سهل قدامي طريقك 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز6: 9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي​*


----------



## لي شربل (19 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو  jesus156

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز6: 9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي .
اديش كلام الرب مليان تعزية .*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو  jesus156
> 
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> مز6: 9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي .
> اديش كلام الرب مليان تعزية .*​



*مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## maramero (20 مارس 2009)

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز4: 5 اذبحوا ذبائح البر و توكلوا على الرب 
شكرا علي الموضوع
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2009)

maramero قال:


> برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
> مز4: 5 اذبحوا ذبائح البر و توكلوا على الرب
> شكرا علي الموضوع
> ​



مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 20/3/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
من كتم خطاياه عن اب اعترافه فقد دل على كبرياءه وقد ملك عليه عدوه القديس سمعان الاسقيطى+++. الذى يقربخطاه فيستريح 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
كل فكر يحاربك اكشفه لمن اكبر منك روحانيه واعلم انه لا شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل +++ القديس سمعان الاسقيطى.انسان يخفى افكاره رديئه كانت ام جيدة 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس + + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لو صمت ولم تحفظ لسانك فصيامك لا ينفع ويضيع باطلا 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الذهن المحب لله هو عطية الله غير المنظورة
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
يلزمنا أن نستعد للمعركة الروحية غير واضعين أمامنا سوي مجد الحياة الأبدية وإكليل الإعترف بالرب غير مهتمين بما سيقابلنا من عذابات
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
الحسد يكسر رباط السلام الذي لربنا ويتعدي علي المحبة الأخوية 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إن اتحادنا بالمسيح بتناولنا من جسده ودمه الأقدسين أسمي من كل اتحاد 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن كانت الأرض مملوءة جمالا فكم بالأكثر تكون المدينة السماوية لأنها دائما جديدة ولا تشيخ
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الله في استطاعته أن يطعم الفقراء الذين عهد لنا بهم لكنه يطلب ثمار البر ومحبة الناس
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
فلنتعلم لغة السماء التي هي الحب ونستعد للعيد الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي والفرح السمائي حيث الإتحاد بالرب يسوع والتمتع به بغير حاجز
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول*​


----------



## god love 2011 (20 مارس 2009)

_            برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر ياقمر
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _            برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا
> + + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول
> 
> ...



*مرسيه ليكي يانتي يا قمر علي مرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مارس 2009)

حظك اليوم مع المسيح 21/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 103: 13 كما يتراف الاب على البنين يتراف الرب على خائفيه 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز105: 4 اطلبوا الرب و قدرته التمسوا وجهه دائما 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز105: 14 فلم يدع انسانا يظلمهم بل وبخ ملوكا من اجلهم 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز106: 3 طوبى للحافظين الحق و للصانع البر في كل حين 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز106: 11 و غطت المياه مضايقيهم واحد منهم لم يبق 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز106: 44 فنظر الى ضيقهم اذ سمع صراخهم 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز107: 6 فصرخوا الى الرب في ضيقهم فانقذهم من شدائدهم 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز 108: 13 بالله نصنع بباس و هو يدوس اعداءنا 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 109: 21 اما انت يا رب السيد فاصنع معي من اجل اسمك لان رحمتك طيبة نجني 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 109: 26 اعني يا رب الهي خلصني حسب رحمتك 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز109: 27 و ليعلموا ان هذه هي يدك انت يا رب فعلت هذا 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز109: 31 لانه يقوم عن يمين المسكين ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه​


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2009)

> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> مز109: 27 و ليعلموا ان هذه هي يدك انت يا رب فعلت هذا




*جميله اوووووى ومناسبه ليا جدااااا النهارده

ميرسى يا روكا يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *جميله اوووووى ومناسبه ليا جدااااا النهارده
> 
> ميرسى يا روكا يا قمر*​



مرسيه ليكي يا قمر ومبروك عليكي الاشراف
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لي شربل (21 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو jesus 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز109: 31 لانه يقوم عن يمين المسكين ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه

الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمة التعزية تبعك .*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو jesus
> 
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> مز109: 31 لانه يقوم عن يمين المسكين ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه
> ...



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 23/3/2009




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 146: 9 الرب يحفظ الغرباء يعضد اليتيم و الارملة اما طريق الاشرار فيعوجه 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز147: 6 الرب يرفع الودعاء و يضع الاشرار الى الارض 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز146: 7 المجري حكما للمظلومين المعطي خبزا للجياع الرب يطلق الاسرى 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز147: 3 يشفي المنكسري القلوب و يجبر كسرهم 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز146: 8 الرب يفتح اعين العمي الرب يقوم المنحنين الرب يحب الصديقين 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز146: 3 لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء و لا على ابن ادم حيث لا خلاص عنده 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز146: 5 طوبى لمن اله يعقوب معينه و رجاؤه على الرب الهه 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز 138: 3 في يوم دعوتك اجبتني شجعتني قوة في نفسي 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 138: 6 لان الرب عال و يرى المتواضع اما المتكبر فيعرفه من بعيد 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 138: 7 ان سلكت في وسط الضيق تحيني على غضب اعدائي تمد يدك و تخلصني يمينك 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز138: 8 الرب يحامي عني يا رب رحمتك الى الابد عن اعمال يديك لا تتخل 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

مز130: 2 يا رب اسمع صوتي لتكن اذناك مصغيتين الى صوت تضرعاتي*​


----------



## totty (23 مارس 2009)

> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> مز138: 8 الرب يحامي عني يا رب رحمتك الى الابد عن اعمال يديك لا تتخل




*أمــــــــين يارب

ميرسى يا روكا

منتحرمش من وجودك كل يوم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمــــــــين يارب
> 
> ميرسى يا روكا
> 
> منتحرمش من وجودك كل يوم*​



*تعيشي انا اللي منحرمش من مرورك
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## لي شربل (23 مارس 2009)

*
ثانكيو jesus  ع التعزية والبركة 
برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

مز130: 2 يا رب اسمع صوتي لتكن اذناك مصغيتين الى صوت تضرعاتي
امين يارب اسمع اصواتنا واعنا *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *
> ثانكيو jesus  ع التعزية والبركة
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> 
> ...



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مارس 2009)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز106: 44 فنظر الى ضيقهم اذ سمع صراخهم ​ 
امين  
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> مز106: 44 فنظر الى ضيقهم اذ سمع صراخهم ​
> امين
> ​



*مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مارس 2009)

حظك اليوم مع المسيح 25/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز39: 4 عرفني يا رب نهايتي و مقدار ايامي كم هي فاعلم كيف انا زائل


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
مز39: 12 استمع صلاتي يا رب و اصغ الى صراخي لا تسكت عن دموعي لاني انا غريب عندك نزيل مثل جميع ابائي 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز39: 8 من كل معاصي نجني لا تجعلني عارا عند الجاهل 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز39: 9 صمت لا افتح فمي لانك انت فعلت 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز33: 18 هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجين رحمته 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز33: 20 انفسنا انتظرت الرب معونتنا و ترسنا هو 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز33: 21 لانه به تفرح قلوبنا لاننا على اسمه القدوس اتكلنا 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز33: 22 لتكن يا رب رحمتك علينا حسبما انتظرناك 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز34: 4 طلبت الى الرب فاستجاب لي و من كل مخاوفي انقذني 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز34: 6 هذا المسكين صرخ و الرب استمعه و من كل ضيقاته خلصه 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز34: 8 ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز34: 7 ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه و ينجيهم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مارس 2009)

*
حظك اليوم مع المسيح 26/3/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز2: 8 اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
مز3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز3: 4 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز3: 5 انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز3: 7 قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل اعدائي على الفك هشمت اسنان الاشرار 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز4: 1 عند دعائي استجب لي يا اله بري في الضيق رحبت لي تراءف علي و اسمع صلاتي 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز4: 8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز4: 5 اذبحوا ذبائح البر و توكلوا على الرب 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز5: 1 لكلماتي اصغ يا رب تامل صراخي 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز5: 2 استمع لصوت دعائي يا ملكي و الهي لاني اليك اصلي 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز5: 8 يا رب اهدني الى برك بسبب اعدائي سهل قدامي طريقك 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز6: 9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي​*


----------



## لي شربل (26 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو jesus  :999:
ع كلمات الرب المعزية 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز6: 9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي

الله معك ويبارك خدمتك .*​


----------



## totty (26 مارس 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز5: 8 يا رب اهدني الى برك بسبب اعدائي سهل قدامي طريقك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أمــــــــــــــــين

ميرسى يا روكاااااا

دا انا بقيت ادخل ادور على موضوعك
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو jesus  :999:
> ع كلمات الرب المعزية
> 
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> ...



*مرسيه لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمــــــــــــــــين
> 
> ميرسى يا روكاااااا
> 
> ...



*مرسيه لمرورك يا توتي يا قمر
وبعدين انا اجبلك لحد عندك ياباشا انتي تامري
نورتي الموضوع يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مارس 2009)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/167773038.gif​


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2009)

الموضوع جميل واعجبني اختي jesus156
بس انا شايفة انه ملوش علاقة بالمرشد الروحي
ومناسب اكثر يكون في المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​ 
ينقل من أجل ذلك​


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2009)

والآن بعد نقل الموضوع ارد واقول 
ان طلع من خدام المسيح
ياااه كثير مزبوط

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز34: 8 ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه 


شكرا ليكي jesus156​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/167773038.gif​



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> الموضوع جميل واعجبني اختي jesus156
> بس انا شايفة انه ملوش علاقة بالمرشد الروحي
> ومناسب اكثر يكون في المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​
> ينقل من أجل ذلك​


*
اللي حضرتك شايفاه اعمليه 
مرسيه لحضرتك تعبتك كتير
وبالمناسبة اسمي روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> والآن بعد نقل الموضوع ارد واقول
> ان طلع من خدام المسيح
> ياااه كثير مزبوط
> 
> ...



*تمام 
باشكر حضرتك كتير 
نورتني وشرفتيني
ربنا يبارك حضرتك​*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *تمام ​*
> *باشكر حضرتك كتير *
> *نورتني وشرفتيني*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حضرتك*​


 

الرب يبارك فيك يا حبيتبي
انتِ في غاية الأخلاق والأدب
واسمك حلو اوي يا روكا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2009)

حظك اليوم مع المسيح 27/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز89: 27 انا ايضا اجعله بكرا اعلى من ملوك الارض 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
مز89: 28 الى الدهر احفظ له رحمتي و عهدي يثبت له 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز89: 33 اما رحمتي فلا انزعها عنه و لا اكذب من جهة امانتي 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز89: 34 لا انقض عهدي و لا اغير ما خرج من شفتي 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز90: 1 يا رب ملجا كنت لنا في دور فدور 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز90: 16 ليظهر فعلك لعبيدك و جلالك لبنيهم 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز90: 17 و لتكن نعمة الرب الهنا علينا و عمل ايدينا ثبت علينا و عمل ايدينا ثبته 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز88: 1 يا رب اله خلاصي بالنهار و الليل صرخت امامك 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز88: 9 عيني ذابت من الذل دعوتك يا رب كل يوم بسطت اليك يدي 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز88: 13 اما انا فاليك يا رب صرخت و في الغداة صلاتي تتقدمك 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز88: 14 لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسي لماذا تحجب وجهك عني 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز88: 15 انا مسكين و مسلم الروح منذ صباي احتملت اهوالك تحيرت ​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

كثير فكرته حلوة ، ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## لي شربل (27 مارس 2009)

*سلام المسيح jesus
اليوم ظابط معي المزمور كتتتتتتتتتييييييييير 
الرب يبارك حياتك وتعب خدمتك ومحبتك 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز88: 15 انا مسكين و مسلم الروح منذ صباي احتملت اهوالك تحيرت *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2009)

joyful song قال:


> كثير فكرته حلوة ، ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *سلام المسيح jesus
> اليوم ظابط معي المزمور كتتتتتتتتتييييييييير
> الرب يبارك حياتك وتعب خدمتك ومحبتك
> 
> ...


*
مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## totty (27 مارس 2009)

> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> مز88: 14 لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسي لماذا تحجب وجهك عني


​

*انشالله متحرمش ابدااااااااا​*


----------



## youhnna (27 مارس 2009)

فكره جميله  اوى
ربنا يباركك
استمرى  فكره جميله فعلا


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2009)

*فكره الموضوع جميله جداا*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*استمررررري*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> ​
> 
> *انشالله متحرمش ابدااااااااا​*



*مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> فكره جميله  اوى
> ربنا يباركك
> استمرى  فكره جميله فعلا



*مرسيه لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *فكره الموضوع جميله جداا*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
> *استمررررري*​



*ميرو منوراني 
مرسيه لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rita jesus (28 مارس 2009)

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

المحبة هى والدة كل الفضائل ومنشئة القديسين ومكملة الابرار + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 

بجد موضوع رائع وربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مارس 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 31/3/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز1: 6 لان الرب يعلم طريق الابرار اما طريق الاشرار فتهلك

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز1: 1 طوبى للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الاشرار و في طريق الخطاة لم يقف و في مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز2: 8 اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز2: 11 اعبدوا الرب بخوف و اهتفوا برعدة 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز3: 4 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز3: 5 انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز3: 7 قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل اعدائي على الفك هشمت اسنان الاشرار 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز4: 1 عند دعائي استجب لي يا اله بري في الضيق رحبت لي تراءف علي و اسمع صلاتي 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
4: 3 فاعلموا ان الرب قد ميز تقيه الرب يسمع عندما ادعوه مز

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
4: 7 جعلت سرورا في قلبي اعظم من سرورهم اذ كثرت حنطتهم و خمرهم مز

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
4: 8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني مز*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مارس 2009)

rita jesus قال:


> برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
> 
> المحبة هى والدة كل الفضائل ومنشئة القديسين ومكملة الابرار + + + البابا كيرلس السادس
> 
> بجد موضوع رائع وربنا يبارك مجهودك



*مرسيه لمرورك يا ريتا
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرررسى على الموضوع *
*فكرة جميله*
*الله يبارك عمل ايديك*​


----------



## youhnna (31 مارس 2009)

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز
3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي
جميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مارس 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ميرررسى على الموضوع *
> *فكرة جميله*
> *الله يبارك عمل ايديك*​


*
مرسيه لمرورك يا فندم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مارس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
> مز
> 3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي
> جميل
> ربنا يباركك


*
مرسيه لمرورك يا فندم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لي شربل (31 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو jesus ع تعب محبتك لكبيرة 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
4: 8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني مز .
أمين يارب اسكن بطمانينة لأني ع اسمك دعوت يارب فلا اخاف شرا *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو jesus ع تعب محبتك لكبيرة
> 
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> 4: 8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني مز .
> أمين يارب اسكن بطمانينة لأني ع اسمك دعوت يارب فلا اخاف شرا *​


*
مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2009)

حظك اليوم مع المسيح 1/4/2009



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 32: 6 لهذا يصلي لك كل تقي في وقت يجدك فيه عند غمارة المياه الكثيرة اياه لا تصيب 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز32: 7 انت ستر لي من الضيق تحفظني بترنم النجاة تكتنفني سلاه 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز32: 8 اعلمك و ارشدك الطريق التي تسلكها انصحك عيني عليك 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز33: 18 هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجين رحمته 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز33: 20 انفسنا انتظرت الرب معونتنا و ترسنا هو 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز33: 21 لانه به تفرح قلوبنا لاننا على اسمه القدوس اتكلنا 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز34: 4 طلبت الى الرب فاستجاب لي و من كل مخاوفي انقذني 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز 34: 6 هذا المسكين صرخ و الرب استمعه و من كل ضيقاته خلصه 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز34: 7 ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه و ينجيهم 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 34: 8 ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز34: 15 عينا الرب نحو الصديقين و اذناه الى صراخهم 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز34: 17 اولئك صرخوا و الرب سمع و من كل شدائدهم انقذهم​


----------



## mansour (1 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جامد وجميل جدا ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2009)

تسلمى على مجهودك الجميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2009)

mansour قال:


> *موضوع جامد وجميل جدا ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*



*مرسيه لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2009)

youhnna قال:


> تسلمى على مجهودك الجميل



*يسلملي مرورك يا يوحنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لي شربل (1 أبريل 2009)

*الرب يباركك jesus
ع تعب محبتك وخدمتك الحلوة 
برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
" مز34: 17 اولئك صرخوا و الرب سمع و من كل شدائدهم انقذهم "*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك jesus
> ع تعب محبتك وخدمتك الحلوة
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> " مز34: 17 اولئك صرخوا و الرب سمع و من كل شدائدهم انقذهم "*​


*
مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
بس انا اسمي روكا
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## totty (2 أبريل 2009)

*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز34: 15 عينا الرب نحو الصديقين و اذناه الى صراخهم *


*مـــــــــيرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (2 أبريل 2009)

> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> مز16: 8 جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع


thanks


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> مز34: 15 عينا الرب نحو الصديقين و اذناه الى صراخهم *
> 
> 
> *مـــــــــيرسى يا حبيبتى*​


*
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> thanks



*مرسيه ليك ابن المصلوب علي مرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 2/4/2009



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح " أبونا بيشوى كامل" 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج 
إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت... صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
يا أبتاه.. كل المشاكل، كل التفكير في هموم العالم.. كل ما يسبب لي شرودا في الصلاة، أعطني أن أضعه بين يديك و أقول : لتكن مشيئتك " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 

يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
إن حياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
القداس يعطى الفرح للملائكة و للخطاة رحمة و الصديقين نعمة " أبونا بيشوى كامل *​


----------



## totty (2 أبريل 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


>



*مرسيه ليكي توتي علي مرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## قمر النهار (3 أبريل 2009)

> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> مز16: 8 جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع





> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> 
> احرص ان تتم قانون المطانيات لانك عارف فائدتها فهى مخيفة للشياطين ومرعبة للجن وتجلب الرحمة وتقنى لااتضاع وبها تغفر الخطايا وكم اريد ان اقول انها ام كل الفضائل + + + البابا كيرلس السادس





ممتاز الموضوع ده ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> ممتاز الموضوع ده ربنا يباركك​



*مرسيه لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2009)

حظك اليوم مع المسيح 6/4/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 54: 2 اسمع يا الله صلاتي اصغ الى كلام فمي

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز54: 4 هوذا الله معين لي الرب بين عاضدي نفسي 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز54: 5 يرجع الشر على اعدائي بحقك افنهم 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز54: 7 لانه من كل ضيق نجاني و باعدائي رات عيني 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز55: 1 اصغ يا الله الى صلاتي و لا تتغاض عن تضرعي 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز55: 1 اصغ يا الله الى صلاتي و لا تتغاض عن تضرعي 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز55: 16 اما انا فالى الله اصرخ و الرب يخلصني 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز 55: 22 الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الى الابد 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز56: 3 في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 56: 4 الله افتخر بكلامه على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي البشر 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز56: 11 على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي الانسان 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز57: 2 اصرخ الى الله العلي الى الله المحامي عني​


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2009)

جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 أبريل 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *
> 
> برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
> مز10: 12 قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين
> ​*



انا من برج الملايكة:36_22_26:
ربنا يخلّيكِ يا اختي 
ألف شكر على الموضوع الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك:smi106:​


----------



## Tota Christ (7 أبريل 2009)

مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2009)

_اكيد انتى عارفة برجى_
_هههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير روكا_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

youhnna قال:


> جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسيه ليك يوحنا علي مرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> انا من برج الملايكة:36_22_26:
> ربنا يخلّيكِ يا اختي
> ألف شكر على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك:smi106:​



*مرسيه لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

tota christ قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يباركك



*مرسيه لمرورك توتة
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _اكيد انتى عارفة برجى_
> _هههههههه_
> _شكرا كتييير روكا_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*اكيد طبعا يا توني اعرفه ههههههه
مرسيه ليك توني علي مرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك دايما​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 7/4/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
باستطاعتنا إن أردنا ألا نكون في الجسد ولا على الأرض بل في الروح في السماء + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
الشخص الرحوم هو الإنسان العظيم والرجل الكريم ، الفاعل الخير ببشاشة واشتياق من غير تقطيب ولا حزن الرحمة تصعد الإنسان إلى علو شامخ + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة سلاح عظيم ، و كنز لا يفرغ ، و غنى لا يسقط ابدا ، ميناء هادىء و سكون ليس فيه اضطراب + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج 
الحب هو جواز السفر الذى به يعبر الإنسان كل أبواب السماء دون عائق + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ياإلهى؛ إجعلنى مستحقاً أن أحبك بكل قوتى وعقلى وقلبى ، وأن أعمل إرادتك فى كل شئ+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
ياإلهى؛ كل ماتأمر بـه ، ياإلهىكل ماتعرفه صالحاً لىَّ ، ياإلهىكل ماتريده اجعلنى أسلك حسب مشيئتك+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
ياإلهى؛ إملأ عينىَّ بالدموع واجعلنى أتذكر الموت وأندم على خطاياى+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
يا ربى يسوع المسيح؛ أكتب اسم خادمك فى كتاب الحياة وامنحنى نـهاية طيبة+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
يا ربى وإلهى إنى لم أعمل الصلاح ولكن اجعلنى من خلال رحمتك أبدأ من الآن+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
ياإلهى؛ أنظر إلى ضعف طبيعتى وارسل نعمتك لتساعدنى حتى يتمجد إسمك فى داخلى+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
ياإلهى؛ انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل والنسيان والكسل وعدم الحساسية+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ياإلهى؛ اغفر لى ذنوبى التى عملتـها بالقول أو بالفكر أو بالتخيل+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم*​


----------



## totty (8 أبريل 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ياإلهى؛ انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل والنسيان والكسل وعدم الحساسية+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*أمـــين أمـــــين أمـــــــين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمـــين أمـــــين أمـــــــين*​



*امين
مرسيه ليكي توتي 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2009)

* بـــرجـــــك مـع المسيــــــح اليــــوم10/4/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تكن قاسى القلب على اخيك فاننا جميعا تغلبنا الافكار الشريرة
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
من يحتمل ظلما من اجل الرب يعتبر شهيدا 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الجأ بنفسك الى الله فتستريح 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
من يتذكر خطاياه و يقر بها لا يخطئ كثيرا 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الذى يعتقد فى نفسه انه بلا عيب فقد حوى فى ذاته سائر العيوب 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
احفظ لسانك ليسكن فى قلبك خوف الله 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
هذه خطايا وراء ظهرى تجرى دون ان ابصرها و قد جئت اليوم لادانة غيرى عن خطاياه 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
صيانة الانسان ان يقر بافكاره و من يكتمها يثيرها عليه
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ملازمة خوف الله تحفظ النفس من المحاربات 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
اطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ايها الحبيب مادامت لك فرصة فارجع و تقدم الى المسيح بتوبة خالص
الانبا موسي الاسود*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2009)

*


حظك اليوم مع المسيح 26/4/2009


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
الذي يصلى لأنه يؤدى واجبا عليه نحو الله ، فليعلم أن الله ليس بمحتاج إلى هذا الواجب ، و لكن الصلاة أمر خاص به هو " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
اولاد اللة الذين يقبلون التجارب بشكر و فرح فى شركة الالام المسيج الرب و الذين يجاهدون فى الطريق بثبات يظهر لهم المسيح ممجدا فى نهاية الطريق من اقوال ابونا بيشوى كامل

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج 
يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ، بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
الصلاة هي رفع العقل و القلب معا إلى الله فتنعكس طبائع الله و جماله و أمجاده على الإنسان، فيصير على مثال الله " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
الصلاة هي حركة توبة و ارتماء في حضن الآب حيث يقع علينا و يعانقنا و يقبلنا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يا رب اكشف عن عيني لكي أسهر وأصلي لأن عدوى أسد زائر يريد أن يفترسني. أسندني فأخلص " أبونا بيشوى كامل​*


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية " أبونا بيشوى كامل "


اكيد 
شكراااااا ليكي كتير ياروكتي ياعسل 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (26 أبريل 2009)

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
الذي يصلى لأنه يؤدى واجبا عليه نحو الله ، فليعلم أن الله ليس بمحتاج إلى هذا الواجب ، و لكن الصلاة أمر خاص به هو " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

ميرسى خالص على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## faris sd4l (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع لكن كمسيحيين لا نؤمن بهذه الخزعبلات و الافضل عدم نشرها ايضا
للاسف في كثير مسيحيين في ايامنا هاي ما بعرفوا يبدوا يومهم الا بقراءة البرج اليومي
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2009)

faris sd4l قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع لكن كمسيحيين لا نؤمن بهذه الخزعبلات و الافضل عدم نشرها ايضا
> للاسف في كثير مسيحيين في ايامنا هاي ما بعرفوا يبدوا يومهم الا بقراءة البرج اليومي
> ​



*مرسيه لمشاركتك​**بس مجرد توضيح دي ايات واقوال من الاباء مش اكتر*​


----------



## youhnna (27 أبريل 2009)

جميل يا روكا
ربنا يبارك مجهودك وحياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

youhnna قال:


> جميل يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك وحياتك


*
مرسيه لمرورك يوحنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*

حظك اليوم مع المسيح

28/4/2009
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز91: 2 اقول للرب ملجاي و حصني الهي فاتكل عليه 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز 91: 1 الساكن في ستر العلي في ضل القدير يبيت 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز 91: 3 لانه ينجيك من فخ الصياد و من الوبا الخطر 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز97: 9 لانك انت يا رب علي على كل الارض علوت جدا على كل الالهة 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز91: 7 يسقط عن جانبك الف و ربوات عن يمينك اليك لا يقرب 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز91: 4 بخوافيه يظللك و تحت اجنحته تحتمي ترس و مجن حقه 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز91: 14 لانه تعلق بي انجيه ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز91: 16 من طول الايام اشبعه و اريه خلاصي 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 91: 15 يدعوني فاستجيب له معه انا في الضيق انقذه و امجده 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز91: 10 لا يلاقيك شر و لا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز91: 9 لانك قلت انت يا رب ملجاي جعلت العلي مسكنك 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز91: 12 على الايدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك ​*


----------



## totty (28 أبريل 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز91: 9 لانك قلت انت يا رب ملجاي جعلت العلي مسكنك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*جايه فى وقتها تمااااااااااااااااام

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *جايه فى وقتها تمااااااااااااااااام
> 
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​



*مرسيه ليكي توتي يا قمر
ربنا يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مايو 2009)

_


			برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز10: 18 لحق اليتيم و المنسحق لكي لا يعود ايضا يرعبهم انسان من الارض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

  .

ربنا  يخليكى  لينا  ومرسى انا   اول مرة اعرف​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _.
> 
> ربنا  يخليكى  لينا  ومرسى انا   اول مرة اعرف​_



*مرسيه لمشاركتك 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح

1/5/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز110: 5 الرب عن يمينك يحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكا 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز 111: 2 عظيمة هي اعمال الرب مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز 111: 7 اعمال يديه امانة و حق كل وصاياه امينة 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز112: 6 لانه لا يتزعزع الى الدهر الصديق يكون لذكر ابدي 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز112: 7 لا يخشى من خبر سوء قلبه ثابت متكلا على الرب 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز113: 9 المسكن العاقر في بيت ام اولاد فرحانة هللويا 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز115: 1 ليس لنا يا رب ليس لنا لكن لاسمك اعط مجدا من اجل رحمتك من اجل امانتك 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز115: 11 يا متقي الرب اتكلوا على الرب هو معينهم و مجنهم 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 115: 15 انتم مباركون للرب الصانع السماوات و الارض 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز115: 17 ليس الاموات يسبحون الرب و لا من ينحدر الى ارض السكوت 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز116: 1 احببت لان الرب يسمع صوتي تضرعاتي 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز116: 2 لانه امال اذنه الي فادعوه مدة حياتي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 2/5/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
إذا أراد ملكٌ أن يأخذَ مدينةَ الأعداءِ فقبل كلَّ شيءٍ يقطعُ عنها الشرابَ والطعامَ، وبذلك يُذلُّون فيخضعون. هكذا أوجاعُ الجسدِ، إذا ضيَّق الإنسانُ على نفسِه بالجوع والعطش إزاءها فإنها تضعف وتذلَّل له + + + الأب يوحنا القصير


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
إني كنتُ ماضياً مرةً في طريقِ الإسقيط ومعي القففُ محمولةً على جملٍ، وفجأة أبصرتُ الجمّال وقد تحرك فيه الغضبُ، فتركتُ كلَّ ما كان لي وهربت + + + الأب يوحنا القصير

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إن عقلَ الإنسانِ آنيةٌ للهِ وله الاستطاعة أن ينظِّفه كي يمكنه أن يجلس في القلايةِ. أما إن جعله الإنسانُ وعاءً لحديثِ العالم فلن يستطيعَ أن يجلسَ في القلاية + + + الأب يوحنا القصير

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
إن الأسدَ شجاعٌ مهاب، ولكنه من أجلِ شهوتهِ ورغبتهِ يقعُ في الفخِ، فتبطل قوَّتُه ويصير هزءاً للناس، كذلك الراهب إذا فقد قانونَه وتَبعَ شهوتَه أهلك وقارَه وصار هزءاً لكل أحد + + + الأب يوحنا القصير


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
يجب قبل كلِّ شيءٍ أن نقوِّم التواضع لأن هذه الوصيةَ هي الأولى، التي قال ربنا عنها: طوبى للمساكين بالروح فإن لهم ملكوت السماوات + + + الأب يوحنا القصير



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ليكن كلُّ أحدٍ كبيراً في عينيك ولا تهِن الذين هم أقل منك معرفة، ولا تطلب كرامةً من أحدٍ، لكن اتضع لكلِّ الناسِ ولا تغضب من الذي يتعظَّم عليك لأنه قليل المعرفة، لأن من قلةِ المعرفةِ يتعظَّم الأخُ على أخيه + + + الأب يوحنا القصير

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
ابتداء التدبير الجيد هو أن يبتعدَ الإنسانُ من أحبائهِ ومعارفهِ وأقاربهِ بالجسد، ثم يتمسكن بالتخلي عن كلِّ شيءٍ يُشغلُ العقلَ، لا عن المقتنيات فقط بل وعن النظر والسمع والكلام كنحو قوته + + + الأب يوحنا القصير


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا أمسكنا به فانه يبقى معنا + + + الانبا ارسانيوس 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
أنت عبد الله فلا تعمل لغيره ولا تتكل على غيره ولا تدع غيره + + + الانبا ارسانيوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
كثيراً ما تكلمتُ وندمتُ، وأما عن السكوتِ ما ندمتُ قط + + + الانبا ارسانيوس


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
يا ربُّ، لا تخذلني فإني ما صنعتُ قدامك شيئاً من الخيرِ. لكن هَبني من فضلِك أن أبدأ في عملِ الخير + + + الانبا ارسانيوس


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
جاهد بكل قوَّتِك أن يكونَ عملُك الجواني باللهِ لتستطيعَ أن تغلبَ الأوجاعَ البرانية + + + الانبا ارسانيوس​*


----------



## totty (2 مايو 2009)

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يا ربُّ، لا تخذلني فإني ما صنعتُ قدامك شيئاً من الخيرِ. لكن هَبني من فضلِك أن أبدأ في عملِ الخير + + + الانبا ارسانيوس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

*أمــــــــــــين




*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

totty قال:


> ​
> 
> *أمــــــــــــين
> 
> ...



*امين
مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*
حظك اليوم مع المسيح 3/5/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
من يهرب من الضيق يهرب من الله + + + الانبا بولا اول السواح

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
يا اولادي اهربوا من النميمة ولازموا السكـوت، لأن الساكت مقامـه عنـد اللـه فـي زمرة الملائكــة. المـوت والحياة يعتمدان على القريب. لأننا اذا ربحنا أخانـا، فإننا نربح اللـه، واذا ما أعثرنـا أخانـا، نخطـأ الى المسيح + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
وانا اطلب اليكـم يا اولادي الأحبـاء ان تعلمـوا اننا خلقنـا ذوي سلطان على إرادتنا، من أجل ذلك تقاومنـا أرواح الشـر لتُضعف هذه الارادة منـا. ولكـن ملاك الرب يعسكـر حول خائفيـه ومن جميع احزانهـم يخلصهـم + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
الذى يسقط ثم يقوم افضل من الذى يقوم ثم يسقط + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لا تتكل على برك ولا تصنع شيئا تندم عليه وامسك لسانك وبطنك وقلبك + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إذا اقتربت إلينا الأرواح الشريرة ووجدتنا فرحين في الرب ، مفكرين فيه مسلَّمين كل شيء في يده واثقين أنه لا قوة لها علينا ، فإنها تتراجع إلى الوراء + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الرب هو الطبيب العظيم الذي يشفي الجروح ، سيشفي كل جروحك مهما كان عمقها أو اتساعها أو قدمها + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
من يسمع من آبائه فمن الرب يسمع ، ومن لا يسمع لهم فلا يسمع من الرب + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أعلم أن الأتضاع هو أن تعد جميع البشر أفضل منك . متأكد من كل قلبك أنك أكثر منهم خطية و يكون رأسك منكسا و لسانك يقول لكل أحد أغفر لى + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ان كان الله لك فكل شئ لك حتى لو كنت محروما من كل شئ . و ان لم يكن الله لك فأنت محروما من كل شئ حتى لو كنت تملك كل شىء + + + الانبا انطونيوس

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
كل ما يبعدك عن الله لا تفعله . ولتكن نفسك كائنه مع الله فى كل وقت + + +الانبا انطونيوس

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تكون قليل السمع لئلا تكون تكون وعاء لجميع الشرور فضع فى قلبك ان تسمع لابيك فتحل بركة اللة عليك + + + الانبا انطونيوس *​


----------



## youhnna (3 مايو 2009)

جميل روكا
تسلم ايديكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> جميل روكا
> تسلم ايديكى



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 4/5/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ام 8 :1: اسمع يا ابني تأديب أبيك، ولا ترفض شريعة أمك 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ام 33: 1أما المستمع لي فيسكن آمنا، ويستريح من خوف الشر 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ام1 3: يا ابني، لا تنس شريعتي، بل ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
لا تدع الرحمة والحق يتركانك. تقلدهما على عنقك. اكتبهما على لوح 
قلبك 3: 3ام


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

توكل على الرب بكل قلبك، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد 3: 5ام

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا تكن حكيما في عيني نفسك. اتق الرب وابعد عن الشر 3: 7ام 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
أكرم الرب من مالك ومن كل باكورات غلتك 3: 9ام

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
يا ابني، لا تحتقر تأديب الرب ولا تكره توبيخه 3: 11ام

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه، وكأب بابن يسر به 3: 12ام

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لأن الرب يكون معتمدك، ويصون رجلك من أن تؤخذ 3: 26ام

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
لا تمنع الخير عن أهله، حين يكون في طاقة يدك أن تفعله 3: 27ام

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تقل لصاحبك: اذهب وعد فأعطيك غدا وموجود عندك 3: 28ام*​


----------



## youhnna (5 مايو 2009)

جميل ياروكا
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> جميل ياروكا
> الرب يباركك



*مرسيه ليك يوحنا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*
حظك اليوم مع المسيح 5/5/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا اعتبرت نفسك أنك لا شئ. تستريح أينما حللت أو سكنت + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد.

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا أردت أن تمسك "قوة السكون"، عليك أن تقطع من فكرك أنك تمارس الفضائل. ولكن قل دائماً أنا صامت، لأنى لا استحق الكلام + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
نصرتك وقت التجربة، تتضح بحفظ سكون قلبك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
تنعيم الجسد يبدد خوف الله من القلب، ويضيع جهاد الإنسان + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
أفكار الشر، فى يدنا إطفاؤها لو أردنا + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الذى يبكى ويتألم على خطاياه لا يجد فرصة للهو + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى يتعب فى عمله ويحتفظ بالنتيجة لنفسه، يكون قد أشقى نفسه مرتين + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
ثلاث قوى يستخدمها الشيطان ليكمل بها الخطية: الأولى أن يعتاد الإنسان الخطأ، والثانية أن يعتاد الكسل، والثالثة أن يعتاد الشهوة + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الفأس لا تقطع بدون يد، كذلك لا تدفع فكر الشر إلى قلبك، وهو يكف عن أن يصبح خطية + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ينبغى ألا نتطفل على الأشخاص والأماكن لنكشف أخطاء الآخرين، فإذا عُرضت علينا أخطاء الآخرين، رغماً عنا، فينبغى ألا نفحصها ولا نلتفت إليها + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا تعذر عليك الجهاد بالجسد، فجاهد لضبط الفكر ولا تدن أخاك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اسكن أينما شئت، ولكن إياك أن تسئ إلى من تسكن معهم + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

*
حظك اليوم مع المسيح 6/5/2009

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز40: 1 انتظارا انتظرت الرب فمال الي و سمع صراخي

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز40: 2 و اصعدني من جب الهلاك من طين الحماة و اقام على صخرة رجلي ثبت خطواتي 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز40: 4 طوبى للرجل الذي جعل الرب متكله و لم يلتفت الى الغطاريس و المنحرفين الى الكذب 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز40: 11 اما انت يا رب فلا تمنع رافتك عني تنصرني رحمتك و حقك دائما 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز40: 13 ارتض يا رب بان تنجيني يا رب الى معونتي اسرع 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز40: 14 ليخز و ليخجل معا الذين يطلبون نفسي لاهلاكها ليرتد الى الوراء و ليخز المسرورون باذيتي 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز40: 17 اما انا فمسكين و بائس الرب يهتم بي عوني و منقذي انت يا الهي لا تبطئ 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز41: 1 طوبى للذي ينظر الى المسكين في يوم الشر ينجيه الرب 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز44: 7 لانك انت خلصتنا من مضايقينا و اخزيت مبغضينا 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز46: 1 الله لنا ملجا و قوة عونا في الضيقات وجد شديدا 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز49: 15 انما الله يفدي نفسي من يد الهاوية لانه ياخذني سلاه 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز50: 15 و ادعني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني *​


----------

